# Oh no! Not another VW buss...



## tiking

...but I promise this is the last one(fingers crossed). When I bought a second one I had something totally different in mind but decided bot to do it. So I just went ahead and built it as is. Nothing fancy but the usual theme but more mobile than the last one. The downside with these hasegawa models is that there interior detail is poor. So most of the parts, like pedals, knobs and brake handles had to be scratch built. 

The seats are not perfect but will have to do. The hand brakes is not typical for this model but I decided it would have been changed to make shift part, due to lack of spare parts. Anyways, the entire hand brake frame is not seen when the chassi is put into the body frame. 

The crackle paint effect was an idea I got from someone doing an unprofessional paint job. After-all this van was imported from a not so developed land, so I think this concept would pass. 

The diorama is just a temporary placement for the model as I have not 100% decided on it or if I would just have it sitting on a plain base...










img]http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g136/tiking/VW%20Van/vw_van9.jpg[/img]


----------



## tiking




----------



## dge467

Oh cool, another VW bus! The blistering , cracking paint looks very realistic. The torn upholstery is another nice touch. Awesome work!


----------



## 1970AMX

Excellent dio


----------



## John P

Simply excellent.


----------



## Zombie_61

As far as I'm concerned you can _never_ have enough Volkswagen themed builds! :dude:

One thing that caught my attention immediately was the chrome parts; on a vehicle in this condition it's unlikely they'd still be as bright and shiny as they are. Aside from that, your attention to detail is remarkable, your skill at replicating rusted blistering paint and body rot is flawless, and that well-worn seat is truly brilliant! I particularly like the base--it creates a believable scenario without obscuring view of the van. Seriously nice work! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dubau

Cool looking build you did there.:thumbsup:


----------



## tiking

Zombie_61 said:


> As far as I'm concerned you can _never_ have enough Volkswagen themed builds! :dude:
> 
> One thing that caught my attention immediately was the chrome parts; on a vehicle in this condition it's unlikely they'd still be as bright and shiny as they are. Aside from that, your attention to detail is remarkable, your skill at replicating rusted blistering paint and body rot is flawless, and that well-worn seat is truly brilliant! I particularly like the base--it creates a believable scenario without obscuring view of the van. Seriously nice work! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks for your comments. You are right about the chrome parts. I will tone them down. Thanks to everyone else who has contributed in this thread.


----------



## Dr. Brad

Just poked my head in here to say what a great build! Absolutely terrific!


----------



## tiking

Thank you Brad for dropping in.


----------



## scotpens

tiking said:


> Thanks for your comments. You are right about the chrome parts. I will tone them down.


I think also the decals look a little too bright and clean - maybe the logos should show a bit of dirt and paint damage.

Overall, though, you've built an amazingly realistic Third World hauler. The blistered and peeling paint and rust effects are award-worthy. Are you going to enter it in a contest?


----------



## tiking

scotpens said:


> I think also the decals look a little too bright and clean - maybe the logos should show a bit of dirt and paint damage.
> 
> Overall, though, you've built an amazingly realistic Third World hauler. The blistered and peeling paint and rust effects are award-worthy. Are you going to enter it in a contest?


Thanks. I thought about the decals but at the beginning I was considering the new owner wanted to lively up the van a bit and decided to add stickers to impress his neighbors. But I could just as well toned them down. Thanks for your suggestions. Yes. I will be entering it into a competition.


----------



## Whiteraven_2001

The cracked paint on the door's amazing.

And the bumper stickers.... I thought European's were a bit more "mild mannered" than us Yanks.


----------



## mikecast

That is just fantastic!!:thumbsup:


----------



## tiking

Thanks gents. The van represents an African version. I just have not changed the licence plate yet.


----------



## wrxracer519

That is amazing. It looks great and great eye for detail.


----------



## tiking

Thank you kindly.


----------



## bucwheat

How do you get that paint to blister so nicely?


----------



## gunn

bucwheat said:


> How do you get that paint to blister so nicely?


he may have used the salt trick bobby


----------



## tiking

gunn said:


> he may have used the salt trick bobby


That is correct. I did use the salt & water technique; as well as the scrape technique using a hobby knife.


----------



## roadrner

Great build! An African version? What put the dent in that one side?  rr


----------



## tiking

roadrner said:


> Great build! An African version? What put the dent in that one side?  rr


Thanks. Yes. African version. I just have to change the plates. The dent on the side is left to the imagination.


----------



## scotpens

roadrner said:


> Great build! An African version? What put the dent in that one side?  rr


An angry elephant?


----------



## Jafo

great color choices and bumper stickers!


----------



## Trekkriffic

God I can hear that lawn mower engine screaming as it strains to get over a low hill on a winding dirt road. Nice job!


----------



## tiking

Jafo said:


> great color choices and bumper stickers!


Thanks Jafo. Glad u like tje colors and stickers. Just so u know, the stickers were dirtied up after the pics were taken. Still have to add a couple more details.


----------



## tiking

Trekkriffic said:


> God I can hear that lawn mower engine screaming as it strains to get over a low hill on a winding dirt road. Nice job!


Hihihi...yeah, I can almost hear it too. Thanks. Glad u appreciate this build.


----------



## Trekkriffic

tiking said:


> Hihihi...yeah, I can almost hear it too. Thanks. Glad u appreciate this build.


I just went back and had another look. Is that a bullet hole in the rear window? Nice touch! Really suits the whole mood; someboy tried to put it out of its misery no doubt. :thumbsup:.


----------



## tiking

Trekkriffic said:


> I just went back and had another look. Is that a bullet hole in the rear window? Nice touch! Really suits the whole mood; someboy tried to put it out of its misery no doubt. :thumbsup:.


Well, to be honest I never thought about it as a bullet hole but now that u mentioned it...


----------



## StarshipClass

It all looks really great to me! As a recovering VW addict for the past thirty years, I, too, think there can never be enough VW kits and dios.

The damage is very realistic and reminds me of multiple old VW vans I've seen over the past several decades. I am also remindedd of the rattle of a VW engine accelerating. :thumbsup:


----------



## tiking

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## xsavoie

Are you sure it's still legal to drive that old clunker.


----------



## tiking

xsavoie said:


> Are you sure it's still legal to drive that old clunker.


Haha...i guess it depends which country you're in.


----------



## Zombie_61

xsavoie said:


> Are you sure it's still legal to drive that old clunker.


As long as it can go and stop properly, and it's not belching noxious fumes from it's exhaust, why not? I've seen worse being driven around the Los Angeles area. :lol:


----------



## tiking

That is true. I too have seen worst. But like u said, if it abides by those guides then it can be driven.


----------

